# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Microsoft Windows Vista

## Nep

*Рекомендуется качать из Bittorrent. Этот вариант закачки исключает возможность скачивания битых образов.
А кроме того, это более правильно с точки зрения нагрузки на серверы и каналы связи.
* Пользовательские версии-это Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic,Starter с индексом  Retail.
 * Корпоративные версии — это Enterprise и Business с индексом vol. 
Активировать нужно любые версии Висты.
Запомните !!! Здесь не так как в ХР,где корпоративная версия не требует активации.*

*Русские версии:*

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная русская RETAIL (ULTIMATE) версия - не корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=101124

*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная русская RETAIL (ULTIMATE) версия - не корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=100831
с интернет коробки по http
http://ibox.org.ua/62105/

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная русская VOLUME (ENTERPRISE) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=110942

*по http* с интернет коробки одним файлом 
http://ibox.org.ua/61845/

*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная русская VOLUME (ENTERPRISE) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=110684
с интернет коробки *по http*
http://ibox.org.ua/62094/

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная русская VOLUME (BUSINESS) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=111391

*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная русская VOLUME (BUSINESS) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=111386
*Английские версии:*

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная английская RETAIL (ULTIMATE) версия - не корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=94600
с интернет коробки *по http*
http://ibox.org.ua/61653/

*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная английская RETAIL (ULTIMATE) версия - не корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=95254
с интернет коробки *по http*
http://ibox.org.ua/61628/

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная английская VOLUME (ENTERPRISE) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=92742
*English, x86,* *Скачать* (с докачкой)

*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная английская VOLUME (ENTERPRISE) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=94917

*x86 (for CPU 32 bit) оригинальная английская VOLUME (BUSINESS) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3586360
*x64 (for CPU 64 bit only) оригинальная английская VOLUME (BUSINESS) версия - корпоративная*
BitTorrent: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117253
BitTorrent: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3586358

----------


## Nep

*Рекомендуется качать из Bittorrent. Этот вариант закачки исключает возможность скачивания битых образов.*
*А кроме того, это более правильно с точки зрения нагрузки на серверы и каналы связи.
* Пользовательские версии-это Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic,Starter с индексом  Retail.
* Корпоративные версии — это Enterprise и Business с индексом vl. 
Активировать нужно любые версии Висты !!!
Запомните здесь не так как в ХР,где корпоративная версия не требует активации.*

*Русские версии:*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 (x86) DVD Russian*
(Диск содержит в себе версии Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic,Starter)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Client_ru-ru-FRMCFRE_RU_DVD.iso размер 2,65 гб.
SHA1 26c497b1c44c2668e84d09717a51a41d32a7e452
MD5 1a0461f0118804e7a458223da91e2c4d*

torrents.ru tracker.0day.kiev.ua thepiratebay.org

*Скачать по http*
*rapidshare.com* *||* *Интернет коробка* пароль *ru-board* *||* *FTP* 

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 (x64) DVD Russian*
(Диск содержит в себе версии Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Client_ru-ru-FRMCxFRE_RU_DVD.iso размер 3.56 гб
SHA1 52286BD5335EDB939B1A9B94E82A98C9AF12D0A8
md5: 1b45506a659e344612cb0e799d7b9dc1*

torrents.ru tracker.0day.kiev.ua thepiratebay.org

*Скачать по http*
*Интернет коробка* пароль *ru-board* *||* *FTP* *||* *rapidshare*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Enterprise VL (x86) DVD Russian*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Enterprise)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Enterprise_ru-ru_VL-FRMEVOL_RU_DVD.iso размер 2 гб
SHA1 1FBD50478B11EDF2D19E30A9782ED115DDDC55CD
MD5: f54dd86128095af0f8cac2d376da1432*
torrents.ru 

*Скачать по http*
*Интернет коробка* пароль *ru-board*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Enterprise VL (x64) DVD Russian*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Enterprise)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Enterprise_ru-ru_VL-FRMExVOL_RU_DVD.iso размер 2.67 гб
SHA1 52DCE285590163303E6F50FD048218BAC501BD04
MD5: 31c6a256beb5c4ee4661cbea4a374c46*
torrents.ru 

*Скачать по http*
*Интернет коробка* пароль *ru-board*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Business VL (x86) DVD Russian* 
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Business)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Business_ru-ru_VL-FRMBVOL_RU_DVD.iso
SHA1 05389816332EAF8827E5EFCA9503051BB9C103E2
MD5 c5723c5af248183f904ca1f066e69122*
torrents.ru 

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Business VL (x64) DVD Russian*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Business)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Business_ru-ru_VL-FRMBxVOL_RU_DVD.iso
SHA1 AF46B67A533387C71F5E0DCE30D59363081BA064
MD5 f0ff4a9243a3c4f5354c6bc47beaebcd*
torrents.ru 

[hr]*Английские версии:*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 (x64) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе версии Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Client_en-us-FRMCFRE_EN_DVD.iso размер 3,66 гб.
MD5: e4ce0b193d94279e4dce1098d6b5afeb
SHA1: bdadc46a263a7bf67eb38609770e4fdbd05247cb*

torrents.ru thepiratebay.org tracker.0day.kiev.ua 

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 (x86) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе версии Ultimate, Home-Premium,Business, Home Basic,Starter)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Client_en-us-FRMCFRE_EN_DVD.iso размер 2,87 гб.
MD5: b09267740ddd1a08d80b04ec6bbc232a
SHA1: BCD715A02739809E477C726AE4B5CAA914156429*

torrents.ru  tracker.0day.kiev.ua thepiratebay.org

*Скачать по http*
*rapidshare.com* *||* *FTP*

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Enterprise VL (x64) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Enterprise)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Enterprise_en-us_VL-FRMEXVOL_EN_DVD.iso размер 2.82 гб
SHA1 149d6e02de20fa80a7a8abbc7432c8006e8c1f7e
MD5: 6ada7ad912e8d931e88c235c4f4452ee*
torrents.ru thepiratebay.org

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Enterprise VL (x86) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Enterprise)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Enterprise_en-us_VL-FRMEVOL_EN_DVD.iso размер 2.15 гб
SHA1 A06608EDA6F20F4D1FADF7946EFA09C7DE65AD7F
MD5: 3daaba34ba7973a72bfd359c2d75d7ce*
torrents.ru thepiratebay.org

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Business VL (x86) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Business)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_x86fre_Business_en-us_VL-FRMBVOL_EN_DVD.iso
SHA1 7E6A387E53E1CF77244E637B28A37D529BB85D39
MD5 07462dbc7c9d5b2d3f388727ea3c585b*
thepiratebay.org torrents.ru

*Windows® Vista with Service Pack 1 Business VL (x64) DVD English*
(Диск содержит в себе только версию Business)
*6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Business_en-us_VL-FRMBXVOL_EN_DVD.iso
SHA1 9324CB4EC463EE73DF820C689CD4B73340860CB2
MD5 87daec591a3031bda2496c291e21e5df*
thepiratebay.org torrents.ru

----------


## Nep

*Способ активации только Enterprise Edition & Business.*

Используя Vista KMS сервер можно активировать только:    
*Windows Vista Business  
*Windows Vista Business N  
*Windows Vista Enterprise  
*(Как х86 так и х64 битные билды. Активация на 180 дней. Язык билда роли не играет.)
*Шаг 1*  

Установите Vista с ключём YFKBB-PQJJV-G996G-VWGXY-2V3X8  
Выбирать нужно только "Business Edition"!  

Для Enterprise Edition "Шаг 1" пропускаем.    

*Шаг 2 * 

Запустите консоль с правами админа (нажмите правой кнопкой мышки по иконке запуска командной строки и в появившемся меню нужно выбрать соответствующий пункт запуска с привилегиями администратора) и выполните следующие команды:  

C:\windows\system32\slmgr.vbs -skms IP_адрес_KMS_сервера  
C:\windows\system32\slmgr.vbs -ato  

Активация завершена!  

Проверка срока активации:  
C:\windows\system32\slmgr.vbs -dlv  

Получаете 180 дней до повторной проверки активации.

*Активные KMS-серверы. Могут не пинговаться. Это не означает, что они не работают.
*
В начале используйте сервер vbs.net.cn он лучший

если не повезло,то пробуйте следующие

kms.vbs.net.cn  
vbs.net.cn:1888  
pkms.xicp.cn
210.51.189.66:1025
210.51.189.66:1888
121.46.195.58:1688


_(не забывайте вначале посетить сайт KMS-сервера, чтобы уточнить порт к которому подключаться - порты меняются довольно часто. т.е. строка установки KMS через slmgr.vbs будет выглядеть так: slmgr.vbs -skms server:port)_

----------


## Nep

*VistaActivationCrackSetup v.2.1.2.1 (x86 & x64)*
Зеркало 1 |Зеркало 2 |Зеркало 3 |Зеркало 4

_Внутри -> VistaActivationCrackSetup(2.1.2.1).exe 
(размер 224 742 байт, 17.03.2007 12:52, CRC32 367E7D58)_

Для удаления -> *VistaActivationCrack v.2 Uninstaller*

----------


## Nep

Windows Vista Activation Installer RC4


Инструкция по установке Windows Vista Activation Installer RC4
1) Запускаем vistaloader_RC2_32-64bit.exe с правами администратора. 
2) В появившемся окошке выбираем производителя и нажимаем на Большую кнопку с логотипом Vista. 

Версия RC4
*+*Появилась возможость самостоятельно добовлять сертификат и SLIC таблицу.***
*+*Исправлена ошибка с удалением активатора.
*+*UAC теперь не такой навязчивый.
*-*Убраны логотипы и OEM информация.
*+*Добавлены сертификаты и SLIC таблицы.

*** Как добавить Сертификат и SLIC таблицу.
1) подготовить сертификат и таблицу
   а) Имя файлов должны быть идентичны (Например ASUS.XRM-MS и ASUS.BIN)
   б) Расширение у сертификата должно быть только "XRM-MS"
   в) Расширение у SLIC-таблицы должно быть только "BIN"
2) Распаковать Активатор в любую удобную для вас папку.
3) Скопировать подготовленный Сертификат и Таблицу в папку "Data"
4) После этого запустить активатор от имени администратора и он автоматом подхватит новый сертификат и таблицу.

*Совместитмость:*
Активатор 100% совместим с 32bit, c 64bit версией Windows Тестирование не проводилось.
Прошу всех пользователей 64bit систем писать об ошибка. А для тех кто ранее помогали тестировать, прошу писать мне в ICQ

*Ссылки:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/77361520...64bit.exe.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/2751272
http://www.rapidshare.ru/507291
http://ifolder.ru/4607008

*Старые версии*
RC3
http://rapidshare.com/files/74455939...64bit.exe.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/2602253

RC2
http://rapidshare.com/files/66008037...64bit.exe.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/2197196

----------


## SMARTER

Дэл, ты же хотел нормальный ретайл. Вот человек выложил тебе множество источников. Выбирай!
На торренте обязательно нужно зарегистрироваться.
Нэп, а не подскажешь какая таблэтка самая универсальная?:cool:

Неп, а чем корпоративка отличается от некорпоративки?
П.С. Имеется ввиду содержание софта а не количество машин и тому подобное.

----------


## Nep

> Неп, а чем корпоративка отличается от некорпоративки?
> П.С. Имеется ввиду содержание софта а не количество машин и тому подобное.


Для бизнес-пользователей Windows Vista предусмотрен ряд функций для повышения скорости работы системы. Технология интеллектуального управления памятью Windows SuperFetch с возможностью подстройки под пользователя позволяет получить быстрый доступ к программам и данным. Функция Windows ReadyDrive позволяет использовать жесткие диски нового поколения с интегрированной флэш-памятью, что сказывается на росте производительности, надежности и снижении потребления энергии. Также функция Windows ReadyBoost с использованием внешнего флэш-накопителя в виде добавочной памяти способна обеспечить значительный прирост производительности без увеличения оперативной памяти. Наконец, технология Low-Priority I/O, обеспечивающая приоритет приложений пользователя перед фоновыми процессами в доступе к жесткому диску, заботится о том, чтобы индексирование, проверка на вирусы и автоматическое дефрагментирование не замедляли работу ПК.
Так же более детально реализована работа групповых политик, совместного доступа к данным, значительна улучше на бота терминальных служб. 
В случае реализации принципа групповых политик в сети под Windows Vista появляется возможность хранить защищённые данные пользователей на сервере с доступом с любого разрешённого рабочего места. Групповая политика в Windows Vista определяется типом сетевого подключения: при подключении ПК к сети с доменом система автоматически начинает обрабатывать новые настройки групповой политики, не ожидая следующего цикла обновления, запрашивает новые настройки групповой политики при подключении компьютера к сети с доменом даже в том случае, когда она выходит из спящего режима. Групповые политики также применяются при регулировке энергосбережения, контроле за подключением USB накопителей, встроенными Firewall и IPSec, настройками IE.
Для безопасного хранения пользовательских настроек и данных на центральном сервере (для резервного копирования и управления), для удобств пользователей с несколькими корпоративными компьютерами (персональный и портативный), для безопасности работы пользователей одного компьютера, используемого в качестве киоска, под Windows Vista поддерживается локальное кэширование при перенаправлении папок и перемещении профилей пользователей. Это позволяет эффективно переносить данные, не затрудняя работы с ними. В рамках этого сценария можно выбрать для перемещения только пользовательские настройки с параметрами перенаправления папок. Таким образом, документы пользователя, впервые вошедшего в систему, сразу же начинают синхронизироваться с локальным кэшем.

а также ещё куча удобняшек, облегчающих работу системному администратору и рядовому офисному сотруднику.




> Дэл, ты же хотел нормальный ретайл. Вот человек выложил тебе множество источников. Выбирай!
> На торренте обязательно нужно зарегистрироваться.
> Нэп, а не подскажешь какая таблэтка самая универсальная?:cool:


сам предпочитаю использовать 
*Windows Vista Activation Installer RC4*
на мой взгляд самое надёжное решение

----------


## Merkar

Windows Vista Activation Installer RC4 при запуске на х64 выдает ошибку:

Access violation at adress 0045F56F in module 'Project1.exe'. Read of adress 00000006


Но окно программы открывается. При нажатии на логотип Висты ругается на адрес: 00460447

Nep - сенкс за пароль к архиву

----------


## istoric

То-же самое, как у Merkar!
Может это надо делать в Safe Mode?

----------


## Yuri162

Для активации 6001.18000.080118-1840.xxx.iso
Отлично подходит Vista Loader 3.0.0.1 Запускаем, жмем на кнопку, ждем сообщения.

----------


## mad_maksim

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь выложить Vista Business SP2 OEM?

----------

